# Anyone here ride a Ritchey?



## myusernamewastaken (Apr 14, 2005)

Just wondering. Post pics if you do.


----------



## jtompilot (Mar 31, 2002)

I have a break-away, does that count. I used the break-away as my main ride for a year and really liked it. But since I got my new Italian bike I use the Ritchey only for traveling. I dont have any pics of the Ritchey but its the black and white one, much nicer looking than the red and blue.


----------

